# This is nice



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

You guys need your Thursday XXX fix. 03 Punch DC's. Too pretty to smoke.:dr


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

Very nice looking smokes. Thank you for the thrill :ss


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

These kick ass BTW..... 

Thanx for the pic


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Beauties. Do they smoke as good as they look?


----------



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

wow, gorgeous smokes you've got there. Enjoy!


----------



## olotti (Jan 20, 2006)

Damn those look unreal and I bet they smell awesome.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Those do look gooda .... real gooda !!!


----------



## Moosie (Apr 25, 2005)

Nice haul.


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Simple, clean, elegant. Nice pick...reminds me I need to decide what I'm getting *next* month (just a few more days)


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

olotti said:


> Damn those look unreal and I bet they smell awesome.


My god, they smell awesome. Haven't smoked one yet, but it won't be long. I feel damn good about this purchase. This box came with them.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

both look great. can't wait for a review when you light 1

thanks for the pics


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

suh-weet!


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

P-u-r-r-t-y ! !


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Awesome:ss


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

You've been busy lately Matt...:ss


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

I love cigar Pron :dr :dr


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

All cigars should come in the wooden SLB with a ribbon. That ribbon is gorgeous in the SLBs and Cabs. Great score.


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

Does anyone know if the '06' Punch DC are smoking well?

I've got quite a few other brands in my small arsenal, but no Punch's.

Those look awesome and the size is one of my favorites - Enjoy :ss :ss


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

I know what you paid for those DC's you lucky bastage!!

Excellent pick up :ss


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

These never fail. Always a great cigar!!! Any noob looking for a consistently great cigar should consider these.:tu


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

They look awesome Sandman! Nice pickup!


----------



## Harpo (Oct 11, 2007)

Beautiful cab, I can smell them from here!


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

Loookin' good:tu


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

Sandman said:


> You guys need your Thursday XXX fix. 03 Punch DC's. Too pretty to smoke.:dr


Bastage! those are too much to take... I must....look..away!:dr


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Sandman said:


> My god, they smell awesome. Haven't smoked one yet, but it won't be long. I feel damn good about this purchase. This box came with them.


Ok now you suck!:dr:dr:dr:dr

ATL


----------



## rick l (Apr 4, 2006)

Nice pick up. I haven't had the Punch, but the HDM's are a great smoke, I had one last week. Enjoy:ss


----------



## rainman (Apr 13, 2007)

rick l said:


> Nice pick up. I haven't had the Punch, but the HDM's are a great smoke, I had one last week. Enjoy:ss


DITTO!

I'm anxious to get my hands on a box of the DC's... hopefully within the next few months between visiting LCDH's in Cancun and Cuba I'll find an aged box. Hell even if it isn't aged, I'm buying it!


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

I was just gifted two of the same HDM's, they're just sitting in my humidor, I want to smoke em so bad, but at the same time, I know I'll just want to buy more after I do! As it is I still have a box of Monte Edmundo's and Partagas PC's to pick up. Arg.

This addicition is love/hate I swear.


----------

